# Self injecting into glute



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here self injects into there glute. I should of started my new cycle yesterday but bottled it. I used to have my mate inject me but he moved away to egypt. When i tried to self inject myself a while back I dont something wrong and bled a lot and a month or two later i was left with a massive dent in my **** which is still there and very noticeable lol. Im just trying to conquer the fear. Anyone else self inject into the glute any tips?

Jack


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do the quad. i hardly feel it in my quad, in my glute if i get someone else to do it its painful. quad is easy, can keep it still and aspirate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Prefer glutes to anywhere else, if its your first time just relax, its when you get all tense

that things go t1ts up and you start to panic.

Quads are probably easier as you can sit down and see what your doing, just it hurts like

feck in my quads for 2 days after, hence I prefer glutes which I get hardly any PIP in


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i twist as much to the side to get a good view, put the pin in the upper/outter part of my [email protected]@ check and pull black slightly on the plunger see the air bubble then slowly puss in the 3ml of test/tren. I use blue pins for shooting.

I do find it hard to do my left glute as im right handed so i tend to do my right glute or either quad

need to learn to shoot my delts for my next blast give the other sites a 10 week break


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeh i have done the injection before in my right glute and thats where i got that big f*ck off dent so thats what making me panic. If i look in the mirror and try and do it in the left glute it seems so awkard to do as i myself am right handed aswell.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont like the idea of the quads lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jack09 said:


> I dont like the idea of the quads lol


why? seriously its much easier. i just use orange 1"


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ye you might be right im jus a girl lol. It might be because my mate jordan couldnt walk for about a week after jabbing his quad


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Quads and pecs are the best 2 (well 4) self injecting sites IMO.

I can do glutes, delts, bi's, tri's as well but they are no where near as easy as quads and pecs because you can comfortable and easily use both hands without putting yourself into anykind of stress position (which makes you rush, shake, sweat tremble, cause damage "forget" to aspirate)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

lean against a wall and take the weight off the side your injecting, will help you not to tense up, have a mirror so you can see better, relax.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jack09 said:


> ye you might be right im jus a girl lol. It might be because my mate jordan couldnt walk for about a week after jabbing his quad


Just because it hurt him and hurts me doesn't mean its gonna hurt you

I'd give quads a go if your that nervous, keep the needle still as possible and

don't forget to aspirate:thumbup1:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok im just going to use a practice pin now. Is it fine to use a blue pin ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What length is it??


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

blue pin for quads i mean


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

err i not sure. I go to the needle exchange and just ask the bloke for a steroid pack. I get green pins blue pins syringes and wipes


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive only ever had a problem in quads when i used a blue, dont know what happened but my knee swelled up. prob just a mistake on my technique. i use the oranges as im a pussy and they look nicer than the blues lol. just takes longer to push oil through


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Does it not say on the pack?

All I'll say is only inject pin 1" in, I made the mistake of injecting full 1.25" and it hurt like

hell right down to my knee for a week, I now only go 1" so leave a little of the needle

out of the skin.

I'm also presuming you have decent bf levels, ie in the teens.

Take a look at

www.spotinjections.com

will help mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i use blue 1'' pins for quads nice there my fave. can do glutes but find them awkward.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh spot injections is a great site. I think injecting into myu right glute is out of the question anyway because i look and where i would put the pin is a massive dent really fukin wierd


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

some one do me a favour please boys and look on spot injection in thigh there are four different series. I thinking series 2 what would be your personal preference ?


----------



## hulk1 (Dec 1, 2009)

quads is way way easier mate,use to do my glutes and i could'nt bend round due to my size... if you go in too deep and pull out quickly it will bleed lots.pull it out slow and the hole will close over behind it..but i use to bottle it too but after a few times its just like brushing your teeth..nothing to it... friends of mine do it after a hot shower and seems to go in a warm glute much easier..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes i made the mistake of using a 1.25" and going all the way straight in. use a 1" pin and leave a little out


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ive only ever had a problem in quads when i used a blue, dont know what happened but my knee swelled up. prob just a mistake on my technique. i use the oranges as im a pussy and they look nicer than the blues lol. just takes longer to push oil through


they were 1.25 blues though so probably went to deep


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

d4ead said:



> they were 1.25 blues though so probably went to deep


That was my problem I believe, still get pretty bad dead leg for a few days

after but its getting better:rolleyes:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh the blue pins i have lookin a bit bigger than an inch so i guess there 1.25 aswell are they still fine to use say i dont go the ful length of the pin?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

it will say on the back exactly what they are ie. 23g 1.25". if 1.25" id say leave out about 1/3 of an inch


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The dent in your @rse sounds strange. I'm guessing you either had some kind of sterile abscess from a previous jab that you hit and 'punctured', or maybe hit a nerve which is now fvcked hence the dent.


----------



## elcollio (Dec 29, 2009)

i have just got some deca durabolin off the net with 21g 1" needles and have never injected before are these needles ok and any tips


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Whatever length you use just make sure you go approx 1" into the quad and aim for the middle third at the chunkiest point. If you go too deep you will probably get a dull ache near your knee about 1 hour after. This is also nothing too serious to worry about but inconvenient until the PIP clears.

Technique is everything, especially with quads IMO


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

elcollio said:


> i have just got some deca durabolin off the net with 21g 1" needles and have never injected before are these needles ok and any tips


lol your a brave man to be putting a green in your leg. 1 look at that and i sh1te myself. oranges for me:whistling:


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

elcollio said:


> i have just got some deca durabolin off the net with *21g 1" needles* and have never injected before are these needles ok and any tips


You sure they are 21g!!?? Where you gonna stick that...? Must be the size of a drinking straw! lol

I jab my right glute myself, without a problem.... not done quads, but going to try them soon as I can't do my left glute, as I'm right handed!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> The dent in your @rse sounds strange. I'm guessing you either had some kind of sterile abscess from a previous jab that you hit and 'punctured', or maybe hit a nerve which is now fvcked hence the dent.


Yeh im guessing thats exactly what I did. I hope it recovers over time if at all because i would like to use my right glute for jabbing again.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

21g into the quad aint the end of the world IMO


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

is it that much more worth my while going and getting 25g for the quad or can i just stick with my 23 1.25's ?


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had some serious PIP from bad technique and finer pins. NEVER from using a bigger pin with good technique. 23`s will be fine mate


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok great thanks skellan


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Just keep it clinical EG good sterile technique, good site choice, go in at 90 degrees slowly (dont jab), ASPIRATE, when injecting keep it completely slow and controlled and you should be fine.

I got a mate to do my glute during my last stint at work and it was a combination of nightmares(see my thread "problem") but all was ok in the end. I think with something as personal as injecting you are always going to get paranoid. I do everytime!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

what part of quad do you jab skellan. I was thinking like half way down inbetween hip bone and knee and to sidish sort of.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jack09 said:


> what part of quad do you jab skellan. I was thinking like half way down inbetween hip bone and knee and to sidish sort of.


sounds good to me. ive jabbed all over the side of my quad


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id disagree on not using both hands. unless your very competent on using a needle, when using one hand you can pulll the needle in and out and end up in a vein after aspiration


----------



## cashconverter (Nov 4, 2011)

is it best to stretch out my leg to tense up the muscle,

****ting myself here


----------



## harry789 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have just started my first injectable course and have chosen to inject into my quads. I use 23g 1 1/4 inch needles, I chose the site due to ease of access.

I used this guide it seems to be well thought out and makes sense, also if a tranny can man up and shoot in the quads surely we can!






I did get very painful PIP after both my first jabs, and my second was a killer as I injected too low! But I still like that I can see everything when I jab and I am not twisting awkwardly when jabbing. I had my third injection yesterday and I think I nailed it very little PIP so far just a dull ache.


----------

